# Teaching in Spain



## Sailor 36 (May 3, 2014)

I am an experienced teacher interested in continuing this career when I relocate to CDS this September. Where is my best chance of employment - as a teacher in an international school or TEFL?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sailor 36 said:


> I am an experienced teacher interested in continuing this career when I relocate to CDS this September. Where is my best chance of employment - as a teacher in an international school or TEFL?


if you're a qualified BEd then I'd approach International schools - though you'll be too late for most positions now, unless someone has dropped out last minute

for TEFL - take a look at this current thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/520361-job-sites-tefl-english-teachers.html


----------



## Sailor 36 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks xabiachica - applied to international schools and 2 in particular seemed very interested asking for CV and referees etc but not heard from them recently... Do I assume I have been unsuccessful or is this the mañana mode??


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

When did you apply?

All schools will be on holiday until September and start their recruitment for the Sept in about January/ February, so as Xab says unless someone has dropped out....

Unless you are a degree qualified teacher, it is highly unlikely you would be considered for a teaching post in a reputable International School. You could get a teaching assistant job though, but the pay is low and you'd probably have to do some extra TEFL or other extra work to supplement your income.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Most of the reputable international schools advertise on the tes jobs site The TES - Education Jobs, Teaching Resources, Magazine & Forums or use one of the better known agencies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

castaway06 said:


> Most of the reputable international schools advertise on the tes jobs site The TES - Education Jobs, Teaching Resources, Magazine & Forums or use one of the better known agencies


The reputable international schools, dont use TEFL teachers as a rule cos they want fully qualified teachers to teach to exam to exam standard - as you'd expect. So if you are a qualified teacher and have TEFL then you're going to be more desirable to them.

Jo xxx


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

jojo said:


> The reputable international schools, dont use TEFL teachers as a rule cos they want fully qualified teachers to teach to exam to exam standard - as you'd expect. So if you are a qualified teacher and have TEFL then you're going to be more desirable to them.
> 
> Jo xxx


True jo, I assumed from the original post he was a B Ed or PGCE qualified teacher, without those the british/english international schools wont offer you more than a TA job. 

Having said that some of the private spanish bilingual schools may be interested in a non qualified but experienced native speaker


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cut and paste from this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/358465-teaching-english-spain.html



> I'm an English teacher, as is elenetxu who has already answered, but neither of us is in the same area as you and Spain is a big country with many regional differences which affect prices, licences, customer preferences, customer profile etc etc.
> Also I think we work in different fields of TEFL teaching. I work almost exclusively as a freelance teacher teaching in company in and around Madrid. Due to the recession and with companies cutting back I have found that I had to lower prices a bit, be more flexible with timetable changes and be prepared to travel in a wider area.
> In this area one huge growth area is teaching children, teaching children at home after school and maybe their parents as well. Also there are a lot of young people, 20 - 30 year olds, graduates to school drop outs who are out of work and think that they may find more job opportunities if they have a better level of English. However, my word of warning would be that the rate charged for these classes is usually cheap or dirt cheap and many, if not all parents will expect to pay off the books if it's a private class at home thing. If it's through an academy they should expect to get a receipt and expect earnings to be declared.
> IN Madrid there are many organisations that have sprung up in the last few years who organise these classes, but I can't imagine that their teachers make a living out of this. I imagine but I don't know, that many are students or recent graduates with nothing else to do. Here is a link to one of these places
> ...


Scroll down this page and you'll also find other threads about teaching English in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sailor 36 said:


> I am an experienced teacher interested in continuing this career when I relocate to CDS this September. Where is my best chance of employment - as a teacher in an international school or TEFL?


Experienced teacher with what qualifications exactly?


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

brocher said:


> When did you apply?
> 
> All schools will be on holiday until September and start their recruitment for the Sept in about January/ February, so as Xab says unless someone has dropped out....
> 
> Unless you are a degree qualified teacher, it is highly unlikely you would be considered for a teaching post in a reputable International School. You could get a teaching assistant job though, but the pay is low and you'd probably have to do some extra TEFL or other extra work to supplement your income.


I would love to get teaching assistant work in Spain but only ever see Teacher posts on TES. Here in south London many schools prefer to employ mums of pupils, usually on a volunteer basis initially then offered employment. I wonder if it's the same in Spain, in which case I have no hope as not a mum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

curlyclaire said:


> I would love to get teaching assistant work in Spain but only ever see Teacher posts on TES. Here in south London many schools prefer to employ mums of pupils, usually on a volunteer basis initially then offered employment. I wonder if it's the same in Spain, in which case I have no hope as not a mum


Teaching assistant jobs. I have no idea how these organisations work, about the pay or the conditions, but they advertise a lot.
Vacancies in the database - TEFL.com[age]=thisMonth&searchOpts[cou_id]=196&searchOpts[titleKeywords]=assistant&searchOpts[jo_category]=0&searchOpts[ec_id]=0&x=33&y=9
These are English language teaching assistant jobs, not like being a teaching assistant in the UK


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Teaching assistant jobs. I have no idea how these organisations work, about the pay or the conditions, but they advertise a lot.
> Vacancies in the database - TEFL.com[age]=thisMonth&searchOpts[cou_id]=196&searchOpts[titleKeywords]=assistant&searchOpts[jo_category]=0&searchOpts[ec_id]=0&x=33&y=9
> These are English language teaching assistant jobs, not like being a teaching assistant in the UK


Thanks for the link Pesky, very familiar with TEFL.COM as am CELTA qualified English teacher (and PGCE in further education). The Language Assistant jobs appeal, however if it's the British Council run ones I think I need A level Spanish. Am interested in TA in international/British schools because of the daytime hours and perhaps longer term than LA roles but thanks again for the input.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

curlyclaire said:


> Thanks for the link Pesky, very familiar with TEFL.COM as am CELTA qualified English teacher (and PGCE in further education). The Language Assistant jobs appeal, however if it's the British Council run ones I think I need A level Spanish. Am interested in TA in international/British schools because of the daytime hours and perhaps longer term than LA roles but thanks again for the input.


I don't often see them advertised, but there is an advertisement in last Friday's Sur in English for a few posts at Aloha College, an international school in Marbella, including one for a Learning Support Assistant in their primary school. The ad says further details are available on their website Aloha College in English, but I'm blessed if I can see where they are - maybe you'll have more luck, if that is anywhere near your area.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for this Lynn. I know of Aloha College, very rare to see LSA/TA roles so am glad you could alert me to this. Also worth checking Sur in future.

Thanks again and have a great day.
Claire.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

curlyclaire said:


> Thanks so much for this Lynn. I know of Aloha College, very rare to see LSA/TA roles so am glad you could alert me to this. Also worth checking Sur in future.
> 
> Thanks again and have a great day.
> Claire.


You're very welcome. For some reason, the display ads don't seem to appear in the Sits Vac classified ads section of the online version of Sur in English, so it would be worth your while checking the print edition, probably.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at these links from the British Council. They give you the basic info and the time frames - nothing about A level Spanish here, but it is aimed at students...
Am I eligible? | British Council

| British Council


----------



## Sailor 36 (May 3, 2014)

I have a B Ed degree- I have l left my CV in to the surrounding international schools and have shown my interest in substitute cover as well. 
I'm now going down the route of private tutoring either to Spanish or British children who need extra support with their Maths or English. Anyone know what the going hourly rate for this would be in the Costa del Sol ?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Sailor, I don't think schools are particularly interested in speculative Cv's but if you keep your eye on TES you might get lucky in tej next few weeks as the schools go back. 

The sheer amount of tutors available means rates aren't likely to be that great for tutoring.

Claire, you're right to a degree. Assistant jobs do sometimes go to parents or partners, etc of teachers but some do come up on TES. Most recruitment starts in the New Year for the following September.

Teacher's pay in Spain is lower than the UK, so assistants pay is lower still. Many assistants supplement their income by doing evening language tuition.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

I would also like to find an English teaching position at an academy in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention that the other vacancies mentioned in Aloha College's advert in last Friday's Sur in English were for a Key Stage 2 teacher required for January (or earlier if possible) and a Spanish teacher to IGCSE - anybody who might be interested could contact the school via their website which I posted a link to earlier in the thread.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look at these links from the British Council. They give you the basic info and the time frames - nothing about A level Spanish here, but it is aimed at students...
> Am I eligible? | British Council
> 
> | British Council



Thanks for the link Pesky. I would love to have done the Language Assistant but unfortunately getting on a bit so looking for longer term more secure roles...however the LA route might be one I take to get me back over and re-established in Spain so thank you.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

brocher said:


> Sailor, I don't think schools are particularly interested in speculative Cv's but if you keep your eye on TES you might get lucky in tej next few weeks as the schools go back.
> 
> The sheer amount of tutors available means rates aren't likely to be that great for tutoring.
> 
> ...


Hi Brocher. I always look out on TES and did apply for the one TA role I saw last January but no luck, think I need to be living in the country to stand a chance as support roles are much more likely to be given to those with contacts already. As for pay, the amount offered last January would have gone a lot further in Spain then the £8/9 an hour TAs's are offered in London, so am not put off too much. Luckily for me I also have my CELTA so can always do English teaching if need be. Thank you very much for all the info, really appreciate it.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

curlyclaire said:


> Hi Brocher. I always look out on TES and did apply for the one TA role I saw last January but no luck, think I need to be living in the country to stand a chance as support roles are much more likely to be given to those with contacts already. As for pay, the amount offered last January would have gone a lot further in Spain then the £8/9 an hour TAs's are offered in London, so am not put off too much. Luckily for me I also have my CELTA so can always do English teaching if need be. Thank you very much for all the info, really appreciate it.


That sounds interesting. I also am interested in a job as I have a degree in Philology and about a year worth of experience at an academy. Unfortunately I had to leave Spain and now seems extremely difficult to get a decent job without me being in the country. Any suggestions? I thought they could offer an online interview.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunlight9 said:


> That sounds interesting. I also am interested in a job as I have a degree in Philology and about a year worth of experience at an academy. Unfortunately I had to leave Spain and now seems extremely difficult to get a decent job without me being in the country. Any suggestions? I thought they could offer an online interview.


Are you Polish?


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you Polish?


Yes, I am.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunlight9 said:


> Yes, I am.


OK, so there is work for non natives (as you seem to know as you said something about having been here before), but as you said the problem is getting decent work...
As with native teachers the ads are often for an hour here and another there, but where you may get work is teaching in schools at lunch times and after school. Badly paid I'm afraid, and some academies.They usually ask for a C1 level if you're not a native speaker. Try searching for profesor ingles in infojobs.net. Here's an example
https://www.infojobs.net/madrid/pro...aescolares/of-ib4cc9f6e024e78b29db98135683eb3
Don't forget to get the jobs ordered by date otherwise you end up looking at out of date ads.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, so there is work for non natives (as you seem to know as you said something about having been here before), but as you said the problem is getting decent work...
> As with native teachers the ads are often for an hour here and another there, but where you may get work is teaching in schools at lunch times and after school. Badly paid I'm afraid, and some academies.They usually ask for a C1 level if you're not a native speaker. Try searching for profesor ingles in infojobs.net. Here's an example



Yes, I am aware of that... I've had quite a few replies from infojobs asking for an interview but I'm not in the country. I've even had online interviews & when they told me the pay, I was shocked to say the least. I wasn't well paid at my previous job either. Should I look for another country?
I have my degree but I'm not very interested in teaching, I would like to do something a bit more different -- something more touristy.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

sunlight9 said:


> That sounds interesting. I also am interested in a job as I have a degree in Philology and about a year worth of experience at an academy. Unfortunately I had to leave Spain and now seems extremely difficult to get a decent job without me being in the country. Any suggestions? I thought they could offer an online interview.


Hi Sunlight. I am interested in finding Teaching Assistant work in British or International schools, hence the lack of advertised opportunities In terms of English Language Teaching posts at the academies in Spain, there are still posts being advertised on the main EFL recruiting site for this academic year, and in the past I was offered jobs via telephone or Skype interviews whilst still in the UK, so I believe it's still possible.

Best of luck.

Just seen your last post as I was posting the above, scrap all that I said! I would also like to do a non-teaching role but with the unemployment rate in Spain think it's the only job I can do with my beginner's Spanish!


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

sunlight9 said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so there is work for non natives (as you seem to know as you said something about having been here before), but as you said the problem is getting decent work...
> ...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

curlyclaire said:


> Hi Sunlight. I am interested in finding Teaching Assistant work in British or International schools, hence the lack of advertised opportunities In terms of English Language Teaching posts at the academies in Spain, there are still posts being advertised on the main EFL recruiting site for this academic year, and in the past I was offered jobs via telephone or Skype interviews whilst still in the UK, so I believe it's still possible.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Just seen your last post as I was posting the above, scrap all that I said! I would also like to do a non-teaching role but with the unemployment rate in Spain think it's the only job I can do with my beginner's Spanish!


Doing a Language and Culture Assistant gig is a good way to get your foot in the door and meet the people you need to know. There are ways for Brits to do it without going through the British Council. The application period should be opening within the next two months for next year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Doing a Language and Culture Assistant gig is a good way to get your foot in the door and meet the people you need to know. There are ways for Brits to do it without going through the British Council. The application period should be opening within the next two months for next year.


Have you seen any that would entertain an over 30 applicant?


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Elenetxu,

I guess I should see the Language Assistant route as a way in rather than thinking too long term, am definitely considering going for it next year, and fortunately I have heard that they also consider more mature candidates. I definitely prefer this idea to working in the academies, is this something you have done? 

Thank you for the post.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> =sunlight9
> 
> Yes, I am aware of that... I've had quite a few replies from infojobs asking for an interview but I'm not in the country. I've even had online interviews & when they told me the pay, I was shocked to say the least. I wasn't well paid at my previous job either. Should I look for another country?
> I have my degree but I'm not very interested in teaching, I would like to do something a bit more different -- something more touristy.


Ah well if you're not very interested in it then I wouldn't do it.
I only know about Spain with, what is it now? 25% unemployment? Over 50% for under 26 year olds? And teaching. So considering the unemployment figures and the fact that you don't want to teach I'd suggest looking elsewhere.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

sunlight9 said:


> sunlight9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi curlyclaire,
> ...


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah well if you're not very interested in it then I wouldn't do it.
> I only know about Spain with, what is it now? 25% unemployment? Over 50% for under 26 year olds? And teaching. So considering the unemployment figures and the fact that you don't want to teach I'd suggest looking elsewhere.


Yeah, but I like the country and speak the language. Don't really want to go to another country as I'd have to start from scratch, especially the language part... I don't have a lot of experience because there aren't many opportunities and people would rather hire someone with experience.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

curlyclaire said:


> Hi Sunlight,
> For all the reasons stated, the odds are not stacked in your favour. I can't see where you are based but have you thought about working in other European counties in better economic shape than Spain? I am doing my best to once again get out of London but there is so much scope for all kinds of work here.


Yes, I'm looking for a way to leave Poland. Anything long-term that will get me a better life.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have you seen any that would entertain an over 30 applicant?


I have seen quite a few over 30s from Canada and the US.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

curlyclaire said:


> Hi Elenetxu,
> 
> I guess I should see the Language Assistant route as a way in rather than thinking too long term, am definitely considering going for it next year, and fortunately I have heard that they also consider more mature candidates. I definitely prefer this idea to working in the academies, is this something you have done?
> 
> Thank you for the post.


Yes, I spent my first four years in Spain working for the government. I do recommend it as a good base job. You can pick up other classes or academy work as well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

curlyclaire said:


> Hi Elenetxu,
> 
> I definitely prefer this idea to working in the academies, is this something you have done?
> 
> Thank you for the post.


Yes, in academies you have different timetable and the work is different



elenetxu said:


> I have seen quite a few over 30s from Canada and the US.


All the UK offers I see are for under graduates, Also, they are directed at people who are not living in Spain.
If you or CurlyClaire see anything that's not age specific for older British candidates, could you post it here?
Thanks


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, in academies you have different timetable and the work is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything for me? I'm VERY interested in finding a job.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunlight9 said:


> Anything for me? I'm VERY interested in finding a job.


Sorry, these are _teaching_ positions for _native_ speakers


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, these are _teaching_ positions for _native_ speakers


Oh ok, so you think you're better than me?! I'm just as good as any _native _speaker out there. Let's not go there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunlight9 said:


> Oh ok, so you think you're better than me?! I'm just as good as any _native _speaker out there. Let's not go there.


Uhhhhhhhhhh, no.
Politer maybe 

I'd like to refer you this previous post where I was (at least trying to be) welcoming and helpful


> OK, so there is work for non natives (as you seem to know as you said something about having been here before), but as you said the problem is getting decent work...
> As with native teachers the ads are often for an hour here and another there, but where you may get work is teaching in schools at lunch times and after school. Badly paid I'm afraid, and some academies.They usually ask for a C1 level if you're not a native speaker. Try searching for profesor ingles in infojobs.net. Here's an example
> https://www.infojobs.net/madrid/prof...9db98135683eb3
> Don't forget to get the jobs ordered by date otherwise you end up looking at out of date ads.


Your English is excellent so I expect you know the saying _Cutting off your nose to spite your face_, and your attitude is an excellent example IMO

And just to clarify...
The posts are for native speakers, nothing to do with me, take it up with the employers.
You said you didn't want to be a teacher!!


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhh, no.
> Politer maybe
> 
> I'd like to refer you this previous post where I was (at least trying to be) welcoming and helpfulYour English is excellent so I expect you know the saying _Cutting off your nose to spite your face_, and your attitude is an excellent example IMO
> ...


This forum is full of negative people. Everyone saying it's practically impossible to get a job in Spain, not true! There are lots of jobs especially for English natives... I've had quite a few offers myself but I couldn't _afford_ any of them. 
Anyway, you know what they say _Those who cannot do, teach._ When I was in college a teaching job wasn't exactly what I had in mind. 
I'd rather do something else but right now this is what employers see in my CV, my degree and my experience. Difficult to convince them otherwise. Just looking for a way to get my foot in the door. It would be nice if I could get a job where I'm able to at least make ends meet. Sadly, most employers take advantage of their employees & pay them close to nothing, that's why I was forced to move back to Poland. Don't mean to be rude, all I'm saying is this:

1. Employers take advantage of their non native English speakers (more hours, no extra pay, etc.)
2. Tell them to pretend they're actually from an English speaking country if anyone asks
3. Don't cover their health insurance aka 'seguridad social'

The list goes on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sunlight9 said:


> This forum is full of negative people. Everyone saying it's practically impossible to get a job in Spain, not true! There are lots of jobs especially for English natives... I've had quite a few offers myself but I couldn't _afford_ any of them.
> Anyway, you know what they say _Those who cannot do, teach._ When I was in college a teaching job wasn't exactly what I had in mind.
> I'd rather do something else but right now this is what employers see in my CV, my degree and my experience. Difficult to convince them otherwise. Just looking for a way to get my foot in the door. It would be nice if I could get a job where I'm able to at least make ends meet. Sadly, most employers take advantage of their employees & pay them close to nothing, that's why I was forced to move back to Poland. Don't mean to be rude, all I'm saying is this:
> 
> ...


I don't deny what you say here, but it's got little to do with me or the posts I and others have written. I do not employ native or non native speakers.
I know that there are excellent non native speakers of English. I also know that non native teachers who are trained are _usually_ better teachers than natives who have no training. And I believe that good dedicated non native teachers do their job _as well as _or sometimes _better_ than natives who are qualified teachers. I know this because of my own experience so I don't need to have that explained to me.

I do wonder at your thinking when you say


> There are lots of jobs especially for English natives... I've had quite a few offers myself but I couldn't _afford_ any of them.


If you can't afford them (I suppose you mean they were not well paid??) then do you think that the English native speakers can? Do you think they were good offers? From what I understand you've seen offers that were not good, so I would say there are lots of jobs that nobody wants, which may be much nearer the real life situation.
As a teacher who has been in this profession for nearly 30 years I'm sure you can see why I take objection to this little gem of yours


> Anyway, you know what they say _Those who cannot do, teach._ When I was in college a teaching job wasn't exactly what I had in mind.


Teachers are needed in all areas and at all levels yet they are regarded by some as their inferiors. I find that very strange and difficult to comprehend, but I've lived with it all my working life. The worst teachers I have met are those who are not interested in teaching as a career. They are doing a disservice to themselves and their students.
You yourself asked if you should look for work in another country



> Yes, I am aware of that... I've had quite a few replies from infojobs asking for an interview but I'm not in the country. I've even had online interviews & when they told me the pay, I was shocked to say the least. I wasn't well paid at my previous job either. Should I look for another country?
> I have my degree but I'm not very interested in teaching, I would like to do something a bit more different -- something more touristy.


I would have thought that if you can't find work here the answer was obvious. 

I'm sorry that you can't find work in Spain, but I can only tell you about the situation here and what's on offer here. If there's no work for you or it's only for native speakers or it's not well paid please remember it is nothing to do with me


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't deny what you say here, but it's got little to do with me or the posts I and others have written. I do not employ native or non native speakers.
> I know that there are excellent non native speakers of English. I also know that non native teachers who are trained are _usually_ better teachers than natives who have no training. And I believe that good dedicated non native teachers do their job _as well as _or sometimes _better_ than natives who are qualified teachers. I know this because of my own experience so I don't need to have that explained to me.
> 
> I do wonder at your thinking when you say
> ...


I asked for a different country but first I'm going to do whatever I can to find a job in Spain. As I said earlier I'm not very interested in starting from scratch and learning a new language. (in the new country) As for the jobs I've been offered, I was offered close to nothing in terms of salary because I'm not from an English speaking country. If a student/ recent graduate with no experience from the UK applied for that job, they would've been offered a decent salary. I speak from experience.
I'll go as far as to say that lots of Spanish employers look for young non native speakers so they can pay them less & not even cover social security. They often have one UK/US teacher to justify their ad of "solo nativos" as part of their marketing strategy so students think that everyone there is a native speaker while technically there's only ONE native speaker.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunlight9 said:


> I asked for a different country but first I'm going to do whatever I can to find a job in Spain. As I said earlier I'm not very interested in starting from scratch and learning a new language. (in the new country) As for the jobs I've been offered, I was offered close to nothing in terms of salary because I'm not from an English speaking country. If a student/ recent graduate with no experience from the UK applied for that job, they would've been offered a decent salary. I speak from experience.
> I'll go as far as to say that lots of Spanish employers look for young non native speakers so they can pay them less & not even cover social security. They often have one UK/US teacher to justify their ad of "solo nativos" as part of their marketing strategy so students think that everyone there is a native speaker while technically there's only ONE native speaker.


What do you realistically expect, though....If I wanted to learn Polish, would I choose a Spanish or Polish teacher??? No contest.
I think you are exaggerating both your qualifications and what you could bring to teaching English, or indeed anything, in Spain, that a qualified native speaker couldn't. You have a degree in philology, presumably from a Polish University....What does that qualify you to do in the real world? Do you have any training in actual teaching?
Many of your compatriots have come to the UK to take jobs way below their professional qualifications and are only too pleased to be able to earn some real money to take back to Poland with them.
I know Poland reasonably well, having spent a lot of time in Krakow and the surrounding areas. May I suggest you drop the attitude of entitlement and consider objectively what you might have to offer to the countries of Western Europe? Might you not be better employed in Poland, considering the demand for English there...?

I have been asked to teach German by a Spanish friend who runs a language teaching school. I am a graduate from one of the top English Universities with an additional teaching qualification and many years of teaching experience as well as in business but I declined the offer and not only because I don't need the work. 
To teach a language without being a native of the country whose language you wish to teach you need much more than cold knowledge of grammar, syntax etc.
You need empathy with the ambience and culture of that country.
I recognise I no longer have that empathy with today's Germany and you seemingly, through no fault of your own, have no empathy with 2014 United Kingdom.


Btw, did you post before under a different name??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunlight9 said:


> T
> Anyway, you know what they say _Those who cannot do, teach._ When I was in college a teaching job wasn't exactly what I had in mind.
> .


Oh dear.....you obviously don't know where that often mis-quoted apercu originates....


It was actually said by George Bernard Shaw, the English writer and socialist, and he later made clear that he was referring to university lectures, not to the kind of teacher misinformed people seem to imagine....

A common mistake...But I can understand your frustration as it seems you can neither 'do' nor 'teach'.

What, I wonder, makes you think that having a degree in philology should elevate anyone above the common herd?  When I did my first degree, in German, philology was but one element of a course that included so much more.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> What do you realistically expect, though....If I wanted to learn Polish, would I choose a Spanish or Polish teacher??? No contest.
> I think you are exaggerating both your qualifications and what you could bring to teaching English, or indeed anything, in Spain, that a qualified native speaker couldn't. You have a degree in philology, presumably from a Polish University....What does that qualify you to do in the real world? Do you have any training in actual teaching?
> Many of your compatriots have come to the UK to take jobs way below their professional qualifications and are only too pleased to be able to earn some real money to take back to Poland with them.
> I know Poland reasonably well, having spent a lot of time in Krakow and the surrounding areas. May I suggest you drop the attitude of entitlement and consider objectively what you might have to offer to the countries of Western Europe? Might you not be better employed in Poland, considering the demand for English there...?
> ...



Well I suggest you drop the attitude. So what if you have a degree from a top UK uni?! Big whoop! I can offer much more than boring English classes because I am familiar with both the history of the English language and the history and culture of the UK,US, Canada and Australia. To put it simply, I don't have a "cold knowledge of grammar, syntax etc." I have a feel for the language and while I realize I have a degree from a Polish Uni that doesn't make me less of an English teacher as you're trying to suggest. Because I did NOT have the money to study abroad, I come from a low income family and I for one know what it's like to not have money to afford anything. I am a smart, intelligent individual and I know what I am capable of. You can brag all you want, I'm not buying it.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh dear.....you obviously don't know where that often mis-quoted apercu originates....
> 
> 
> It was actually said by George Bernard Shaw, the English writer and socialist, and he later made clear that he was referring to university lectures, not to the kind of teacher misinformed people seem to imagine....
> ...


You're just jealous that I speak your language while you've spent years in Spain and still cannot speak proper Spanish. Haha. I have experience teaching English IN Spain and am much better than some 'English natives' who pass a TEFL course and think they're ready to go. Yup. My degree was 4 years and additional 2 years to do the Master's. As far as I'm concerned to do a BA in England takes only 3 years. And to do a TEFL takes a lot less so don't you go around telling me what I can and cannot do.

I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO DESIRE TO ARGUE WITH YOU ENGLISH/SCOTTISH/IRISH/AMERICAN/AUSSIE PEOPLE WHO THINK YOU KNOW IT ALL. YOU HAVE IT WAY BETTER THAN ME JUST BECAUSE OF YOUR EFFIN PASSPORTS. AND WHEN SOMEBODY LIKE ME TRIES TO DO SOMETHING YOU'VE OBVIOUSLY DONE FOR YEARS YOU MAKE SURE YOU DISCOURAGE THAT PERSON TO SAY THE LEAST. WELL EXCUUUUUSE ME FOR TRYING TO GET A JOB IN SPAIN, I'M OBVIOUSLY SUFFOCATING YOU.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mods, with your permission:


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh ok, great, you get offended because you don't know how to deal with the truth. Truth hurts. You're like a bunch of starved wolves fiercely attacking anyone who's come here for advice/answers. Like I'm taking the bread out of your nasty mouth. 

Suit yourself. I've yet to see positive replies from people on this "happy" forum.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, in academies you have different timetable and the work is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the original program call for applications: https://sede.educacion.gob.es/catal...xiliares-conversacion-extranjeros-espana.html

Unfortunately, they say that applicants from the UK must apply through the British Council. However, some Consejerías de Educación have their own "convocatorias" and their prerequisites are different from the British Council. If the OP would like to work in a specific region, maybe I could do some googling to see if that specific region has their own application.

Here are three other programs which have sprung up in recent years: 
UCTEAM - Madrid - No age limit but you MUST have a Bachelor's Degree (or higher): Ucetam, Programa de colegios bilingues

BEDA - Mostly Madrid, but other locations are available - Minimum of 20 years old and you MUST have a Bach. (or higher): Language Assistant - Escuelas Católicas de Madrid

I have never heard of this one before: Meddeas | Recruiting language assistants in Spain

I would recommend the program through the Miniserio de Educación or the BEDA program simply because I've heard lots about both.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

sunlight9 said:


> Oh ok, great, you get offended because you don't know how to deal with the truth. Truth hurts.
> 
> Suit yourself. I've yet to see positive replies from people on this "happy" forum.


How'd the landlord issue ever turn out? You never updated us.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> How'd the landlord issue ever turn out? You never updated us.


What landlord?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

sunlight9 said:


> What landlord?


I guess I got you confused with another poster who has a similar register on this forum. I'm sorry.


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> I guess I got you confused with another poster who has a similar register on this forum. I'm sorry.


Oh ok.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I guess I got you confused with another poster who has a similar register on this forum. I'm sorry.


marge777, who still visits, but hasn't posted for some time, unless...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> marge777, who still visits, but hasn't posted for some time, unless...


My thoughts exactly, reinforced by checking out that thread

It really does seem that there's a growing demand here for teachers of German. This must be linked to the fact that many Spaniards are travelling to Germany for work.

As for job- seeking Eastern Europeans, especially Poles, the UK is definitely the best bet.
I know of people who have arrived at Stansted with a suitcase as their only material possession but who, because of their positive attitude, good skills set and a willingness to adapt, have fairly swiftly found well- paid socially- useful employment.

Far more opportunities there than here in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well spotted people.... :grouphug:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sunlight9 said:


> Yes, I am aware of that... I've had quite a few replies from infojobs asking for an interview but I'm not in the country. I've even had online interviews & when they told me the pay, I was shocked to say the least. I wasn't well paid at my previous job either. Should I look for another country?
> I have my degree but I'm not very interested in teaching, I would like to do something a bit more different -- something more touristy.



So you don't actually have a teaching qualification? That will also be affecting your ability to get a decent job offer?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well spotted people.... :grouphug:


People are strange. Madre mía.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

elenetxu said:


> Here's the original program call for applications: https://sede.educacion.gob.es/catal...xiliares-conversacion-extranjeros-espana.html
> 
> Unfortunately, they say that applicants from the UK must apply through the British Council. However, some Consejerías de Educación have their own "convocatorias" and their prerequisites are different from the British Council. If the OP would like to work in a specific region, maybe I could do some googling to see if that specific region has their own application.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info elentxu. I am familiar with BEDA and also Meddeas. From memory Meddeas are more inclined to younger applicants and actually I am more inclined to work with BEDA or directly for Ministry of Education as they also pay more reasonably. 

All the best,
CC.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

curlyclaire said:


> Thank you for this info elentxu. I am familiar with BEDA and also Meddeas. From memory Meddeas are more inclined to younger applicants and actually I am more inclined to work with BEDA or directly for Ministry of Education as they also pay more reasonably.
> 
> All the best,
> CC.



I haven't heard much about BEDA or the other organizations but I CAN say I haven't heard anything about BEDA. The Ministerio can be sketchy depending on what community you're living in. There have been payment issues in the past, especially in Galicia. 

Best of luck with whatever you choose to do!


----------

